# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Austri

## kapedani2001

A Ka A Ska Shqiptar Ktu Mor Lal

----------


## Silk

si jo  :buzeqeshje: ................................

----------


## goldian

Mire se ju gjeta.

----------


## Yllsen

Mirë se ju gjeta vëllzer dhe motra!
Unë banoj 12 afër vjene, e ju??

----------


## a-Lba

qyqja..vetem keto jemi ? 

gjithsesi pershendetje dhe nga un..   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## goldian

une banoj ne klagenfurt
na thoni si ndiheni ketu se ky qytet ku une jam eshte teper racist dhe ma nxiu jeten

----------


## a-Lba

o goldian..mjafton qe keni Haider-in ju..ske ca pret tjeter nga ky ..

gjithsesi --> take it easy lal  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## goldian

> o goldian..mjafton qe keni Haider-in ju..ske ca pret tjeter nga ky ..
> 
> gjithsesi --> take it easy lal


atij Haiderit ja..............................
se na mori shpirtin
pershendetje dhe ty po ku jetoje sme the?

----------


## no name

Pershendetje per gjith shqiptaret
qe gjinden ne Austri  :buzeqeshje: 
nje pershendetje te vecant per shokun tim
gazmendinqe gjindet ne Vien  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> Pershendetje per gjith shqiptaret
> qe gjinden ne Austri 
> nje pershendetje te vecant per shokun tim
> gazmendinqe gjindet ne *Vien*


*

..qy qy qyyqqyyqqq ket jetojka dhe ne Austri...  pa pa pa ...paaaa po ti djal ne ter shtetet e Europes e paske ka nji shtepi, o i lumi i lumi ti ...mire pra pritem se do te vi ne Austri ne pushime se e paskemi aty dhe godianin ...*

*...Pershendetje dhe çdo te mire per te gjith ju qe jetoni ne Austrin e bukur...*

----------


## goldian

hajde xixellonja e na i jep i fije bukuri ketij vendit ketu se spo ka fmena te bukura hic

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> hajde xixellonja e na i jep i fije bukuri ketij vendit ketu se spo ka fmena te bukura hic


*
...met vertet ti atje jeton?????...oooooo.... prit prit se erdhaaaaa...aaaa.... ...çdo te mir ...kalofesh mir...*

----------


## goldian

po ketu me kane burgosur mua te shkretin

----------


## no name

> *
> 
> ..qy qy qyyqqyyqqq ket jetojka dhe ne Austri...  pa pa pa ...paaaa po ti djal ne ter shtetet e Europes e paske ka nji shtepi, o i lumi i lumi ti ...mire pra pritem se do te vi ne Austri ne pushime se e paskemi aty dhe godianin ...*
> 
> *...Pershendetje dhe çdo te mire per te gjith ju qe jetoni ne Austrin e bukur...*



Hhahahha po mi zemer une nga nuk kom shoqeri se di ene vet
tash do vi ene tek ti atje ne Spanje zemer se atje kom qejf
me ardh se jom ene tifoz i Barcelones 
kshu qe kis tyy fort  :buzeqeshje: 

Edhe pershendetje edhe nje her per shqiptaret qe gjinden ne Austri .....

----------


## goldian

thekthi pershendetje dhe ty
po ajo barcelona jote sna mbush syrin kete vit

----------


## hope31

pershendes te gjithe shqiptaret qe ndodhen ne Austri

vete nuk jetoj ne Austri, por kam qene si vizitore

kam vizituar  Vjene dhe  Grac 
me kane pelqyer shume si qytete, por si klima dhe njerezit shume te ftohte

ju pershendes edhe nje here e uroj ta kaloni mire me cdo gje ne Austri

----------


## no name

*Pershendetje per Shqiptaret Ne Austri*

----------


## ELDORADO

*dthjesht doja te dija ne ka ndonje sofer ku shkruajne ata qe jetojne ne austri??????????*

----------


## goldian

ich bin da

----------


## ELDORADO

ej goldian jeton ne austri ti lal?
se me duhet pak ndihme,megjithate nuk e di se sa mund te me ndihmosh
me respekt niku

----------

